# Anyone Else Notice Clutch Numbness?...



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)

Past week or so I have lost a lot of feeling in the clutch pedal... The car has almost 5,000 miles on it, so I'm assuming the clutch is past the break in period. The car drives fine though, there is no slip, or anything like that, it's just numb. I do wear driving shoes, so I should feel something... But I don't. My only concern really is launching; now I rely mostly on foot memory, but it would be nice to be able to feel the clutch grab. 
My cool shoes (mine are black though)


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Anyone Else Notice Clutch Numbness?... (Servo888)*

I never got any feedback from this clutch either. 

I'm used it now, but it felt weird for a long time.
Its almost like its not attached to anything.


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

yep, the 2.5 clutch sucks balls...


----------



## tmx1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (VAGMeister)*

Heh yeah the clutch doesnt have alot of feel to it.. but then again try driving a mazda3 clutch! way worse


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (VAGMeister)*

Have to agree. I've killed this car more in the year I've owned it than all my previous cars even though it's easily the torquiest of the lot.
Soft launches are always a gamble, but if I'm willing to chirp tires it works out OK. I hate slipping the clutch to keep from stalling out: hear the cha-ching of a $2000 clutch replacement, which is what I hear it costs. (hope it's wrong!)
I'm not even talking about performance launches, just every day driving.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

check your foot lol. my clutch engages at the same spot everytime. you guys should have opted for automatic.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

In this car? you may be right...


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

yeh i hate the whole setup in my rabbit....such a finicky riding experience...some days its good others not so good. depends on the temperature outside it seems to me


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_check your foot lol. my clutch engages at the same spot everytime. you guys should have opted for automatic.

x2 I've had my car since September 05 and have had no clutch problems.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_check your foot lol. my clutch engages at the same spot everytime. you guys should have opted for automatic.

no ones claiming anyissues w/ the clutch... and no one said anything about when it engages just that it feels dead theres no response or how ever you would describe it..


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

czech, the op stated that his clutch pedal felt different lately - numb was the description. He doesn't like it and wishes things were back to "normal". I can attest to the clutch being finicky but i wouldn't take it to the dealership. I'd still rather drive a clutch than an auto. Even my '88 Fox was preferable to an auto. Good luck to the op, maybe the good vibes will come back to ya!


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_check your foot lol. my clutch engages at the same spot everytime. you guys should have opted for automatic.

Even though the clutch is lifeless, the last thing I would do is opt for an automatic


----------



## tmx1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone Else Notice Clutch Numbness?... (Servo888)*

This sounds like a classic case of air in the hydraulic clutch line.. try bleeding it yourself and add new fluid see if it goes away..
if not, dealer time..


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

As much as I have bitched and moaned about this car and the rev hang and DBW issues etc etc, I never have a problem with the clutch/trans and that confuses me as to why so many people have issues. I can get this car rolling without leaving idle speed without really thinking about it. I do admit rev-matching and what not is hit and miss, but again that is DBW related. Maybe I got a good one I guess.


----------



## bond3 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (VAGMeister)*

sucks balls....? a smooth clutch is good unless you're doing rally bro...


----------



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_As much as I have bitched and moaned about this car and the rev hang and DBW issues etc etc, I never have a problem with the clutch/trans and that confuses me as to why so many people have issues. I can get this car rolling without leaving idle speed without really thinking about it. I do admit rev-matching and what not is hit and miss, but again that is DBW related. Maybe I got a good one I guess. 

I think my problem has to do with the whimpy clutch pedal. I'm quite the athletic type; ie 3x8 reps of 475lbs on the inclined leg press. I don't need to push the clutch in, it kind of just flaps down under my legs weight







. Pain in the butt trying to launch on a rough / pothole surface; it's impossible to keep my leg from wildly moving the pedal up and down.
I wonder if there would be a way to stiffen up the pedal... Some sort of spring?


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (ALL)*

6 SPEED TIP BABY!!! Lower cruising RPMs. Don't get me wrong, I love manuals. The '08 Rabbit is my first automatic. 
*SMOOTH CLUTCH ENGAGEMENT = A LONG LIFE FOR THE INTERNALS OF BOTH THE TX AND MOTOR* 
I also have an '06 Jetta TDI 5spd. SMOOTH HYDRAULICS!!! NO COMPLAINTS HERE!


_Modified by xbr80bx at 12:02 AM 1-3-2008_


----------



## Projektwo.0 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (xbr80bx)*

ever since i read this thread i have been noticing it too... to pedal feels way too easy to push in .. and the engagement and disengagement doesnt feel right.. i keep releasing it too fast.. maybe its the 3 pairs of shoes i switch up everyday..


----------



## 883sportster (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (tmx1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmx1* »_Heh yeah the clutch doesnt have alot of feel to it.. but then again try driving a mazda3 clutch! way worse

I can testify to that…I’ll get use to the rabbit’s clutch and then jump in the Mazda and just about put my foot through the fire wall


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (Projektwo.0)*

In fairness, the clutch can't be blamed with the whole thing, IMO. I think it's the whole package at fault, with equal measure going also to the throttle lag and drive-train slop. 
This all makes it too easy to induce wheel hop, especially on wet pavement. Now that is scary, enough so I imagine it has to be a major contributor to tranny failures.
It's not a totally lame car, but also not what I for one was expecting.
BuddyWh


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
It's not a totally lame car, but also not what I for one was expecting.
BuddyWh

Have you driven it before you bought it?


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (AHTOXA)*

Of course. But you can't judge a brand new car's clutch too well. Combination of driving a strange car on a test drive, and clutches need a little time to break in. Finally, it takes a little time with car for it's true personality to develop; that's why auto mag extended tests are really revealing; I note the GTI isn't fairing to well with their's.
Also, it seems the loose-feeling drive train has worsened markedly since new. I'm going to put in the mount insert which supposedly takes up a lot of the looseness from the extremely soft mounts, that should help a lot.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*

Keep us posted on the motor mounts, I would like to know as well. 
My 5-speed feels fine and I really haven't had any issues with the clutch take-up point or anything like that. I did notice a slight variance in engagement, yes, but not enough for me to really make a note of it or somehow alter my driving. 
Time will tell. I have 3k miles on it.


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

Torque mount insert helped with the feel of shifts. As far as the body builder with the 400lb calf muscles goes -> try changing up the way you drive manual. Instead of using your entire leg to let the clutch out push the clutch down and rest your heel on the ground. Then, slowly roll your foot backwards towards yourself. Much better control over where the pedal is. It's a lot easier to make minute adjustments in your ankle than in your quads.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (trastrim)*

I love the clutch on the car. Once I drove the car enough and really got a feel for it it just comes 2nd nature. I don't need any feel, I don't need to hear the engine, heck I don't really need a tach. Just drive the car. I drive 76 miles round trip to work and home everyday. And I opt for the backroads over the highway, just so I can run it through the gears.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

this clutch is so soft compared to many other cars. there is no feedback. want a "fun" cluch try driving a db9 thats a work out wow.


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

i love my clutch, but then again i havent had a chance to drive many other manual cars
my rabbit
only a gti (once)
a 2007 nissan frontier (regularly)
1986 toyota hilux (regularly)

and out of these (excluding the gti) the clutch is the best.
in fact, i feel a lot through my clutch, no numbness at all


----------

